# VFS Bruma office contact number



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi all does any one know the VFS Bruma office contact numbers.Please share here.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I think you could google them . or call the call center they will give you, I dont know them .


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Ebenezar1 said:


> I think you could google them . or call the call center they will give you, I dont know them .


Hi,

I tried both of them, the call center guys saying they can't give the numbers if we want we can directly go into the offices.


----------

